# Wiggins to Sky



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Wiggins signs with Sky. They are going to be hard to deny a PT license.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/sep/18/bradley-wiggins-signs-team-sky


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

bwhite_4 said:


> Wiggins signs with Sky. They are going to be hard to deny a PT license.


 It's surprising to hear that Ellis/Vaughters let Wiggins out of his contract. Even more baffling is the suggestion that Contador is going to Garmin now.


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

bwhite_4 said:


> Wiggins signs with Sky. They are going to be hard to deny a PT license.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/sep/18/bradley-wiggins-signs-team-sky


Now that Skil-Shimano have pulled out their PT application, there are 7 spaces for 7 teams: Sky and Radioshack are both certain to get protour licences now.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

moonmoth said:


> It's surprising to hear that Ellis/Vaughters let Wiggins out of his contract. Even more baffling is the suggestion that Contador is going to Garmin now.


Vaughters and Armstrong aren't the best of friends. I bet JV can't wait to go head to head against LA with Contador.


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

The other odd thing, well, I guess not odd in the scheme of things, is that JV is denying Wiggins is going to Sky and he's under contract next year (he actually sounds like the Astana mob when he says that).

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/wig...contador-move?cid=OTC-RSS&attr=news_headlines


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Ummmm. The plot thickens..........


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

I swear, the cycling media is worse than the National Enquirer when it comes to fact checking.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

this from VeloNews:

Click HERE: --> <a href="http://www.velonews.com/article/97954/vaughters-says-wiggins-not-going-anywhere"><b>Wiggins not going ANYWHERE...</b></a> This story is less than 2 hrs old. So... who to believe?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

This should be amusing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Should be pretty crazy with Astana, Garmin, JV, Contador and the rest all involved.

In other news it looks like only the Garmin team car will be finishing the Vuelta.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

Reminds me of the transfer widow in Euro soccer...lots of speculation and rumor, most of it in newspapers and most of it not true


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad journalism. This is pretty typical for the fanboy British press. These are the same people who think that Jenson Button is as talented as the late Ayrton Senna. They can't stand the idea of both of their Top Men riding for yank squads.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

What about the yank squads top riders both being Brits? How does that play in the US press. For what its worth I think Cavendish and Wiggins would both be best served by staying where they are ftb. I think Cadel Evans would be a better fit to lead Sky next year.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Jokull said:


> Now that Skil-Shimano have pulled out their PT application, there are 7 spaces for 7 teams: Sky and Radioshack are both certain to get protour licences now.


*Up to* 7 ProTour licenses are available. There is no certainty that the UCI will issue them all. Team Sky has got one for 4 years but no word on Radioshack just yet.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

the guardian is a decent paper and it makes sense - Wiggins is not going to win the tour. Vaughters got big $ to let him go and will now be jonesing for Contador - because he wants to be the #1 American-based team. Who wouldn't trade Wiggins for Contador???


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> the guardian is a decent paper and it makes sense - Wiggins is not going to win the tour. Vaughters got big $ to let him go and will now be jonesing for Contador - because he wants to be the #1 American-based team. Who wouldn't trade Wiggins for Contador???


Contador would be great for winning the Tour for Garmin, but would he even fir in with the team in general? I'm not so sure he'd be a great fit on a team like Garmin.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Contador would be great for winning the Tour for Garmin, but would he even fir in with the team in general? I'm not so sure he'd be a great fit on a team like Garmin.


I tend to agree. Garmin would seem to be a bad fit for Contador.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Garmin would be a great fit for Contador - with Wiggins gone there's not another GC guy (CVV is not one for the Tour, Stetina is a few years away from becoming one), the team is well-organized, strong, and Vaughters would line them up behind Contador..


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

baker921 said:


> What about the yank squads top riders both being Brits? How does that play in the US press. For what its worth I think Cavendish and Wiggins would both be best served by staying where they are ftb. I think Cadel Evans would be a better fit to lead Sky next year.


Most American cycling fans (excepting those who only pay attention for three weeks in July) probably don't give a crap about nationality. When it comes to matters of sport, the Brits take the cake when it comes to jingoism and overuse of superlatives. 

Columbia is basically an international team with barely three yanks on the roster. They are flagged as a US team for administrative reasons only.


----------



## north_of_us (May 10, 2006)

Vaughters still downplays to deal but doesnt look odd Wiggy wearing sky on his worlds suit.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

north_of_us said:


> Vaughters still downplays to deal but doesnt look odd Wiggy wearing sky on his worlds suit.


Nice find.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

north_of_us said:


> Vaughters still downplays to deal but doesnt look odd Wiggy wearing sky on his worlds suit.


Doesn't Sky sponsor the British National Team?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Cancellera had Assos down the side of his skinsuit - doesn't mean he's going anywhere. These are just the sponsors of their respective national teams...


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> Cancellera had Assos down the side of his skinsuit - doesn't mean he's going anywhere. These are just the sponsors of their respective national teams...


Aren't the some of the same people who run British cycling also the people who will be running Sky?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

choocher said:


> Doesn't Sky sponsor the British National Team?


Correct.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> Cancellera had Assos down the side of his skinsuit - doesn't mean he's going anywhere. These are just the sponsors of their respective national teams...


Looks to me like trade teams got a piece of real estate on the national jerseys. 
Tom Zirbel, Bissel photo off yahoo









Tommy D, Garmin photo off cyclingnews









Wiggins, Sky??? (clearly not Garmin! although that is his Garmin/Felt bike, right?) photo off rbr attachment


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

Until there's a photo of another British National Team member wearing a logo other than sky, this only shows that USA Cycling let the trade teams have a piece of the kit, *not* the british national team.

EDIT: Here's a photo of Chris Froome (Barloworld). He's wearing sky on his kit:


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

^^^OT: Hard to believe the tip of Zirbels saddle is 5cm behind the BB. Or did it change to mm? Hmmm.

ok. Sorry. Back on topic...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> ^^^OT: Hard to believe the tip of Zirbels saddle is 5cm behind the BB. Or did it change to mm? Hmmm.
> 
> ok. Sorry. Back on topic...



Actually, it looks further than the 7cm or whatever the rule is. Zirbel is a huge guy. He doesn't need it right at the limit.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Gotta say...Wiggins' TT bike with the union jack paint job is one of the most badass TT bikes I've ever seen!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

twiggy said:


> Gotta say...Wiggins' TT bike with the union jack paint job is one of the most badass TT bikes I've ever seen!


It looked even better when Wiggo tossed it.

So far, both Millar and Wiggins have thrown their Felts.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Oct 11, 2007)

bradsmith said:


> Until there's a photo of another British National Team member wearing a logo other than sky, this only shows that USA Cycling let the trade teams have a piece of the kit, *not* the british national team.
> 
> EDIT: Here's a photo of Chris Froome (Barloworld). He's wearing sky on his kit:


I hear ya. But trade teams definitely got in on the action. Many team logos on many nation kits
photo from cyclingnews.com


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I love Felt bikes.


----------



## choocher (Jan 14, 2009)

bwhite_4 said:


> Wiggins signs with Sky. They are going to be hard to deny a PT license.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/2009/sep/18/bradley-wiggins-signs-team-sky


Here too:
http://www.velonews.com/article/98562/wiggins-looking-skyward

Classy move, Wiggo :thumbsup:


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

choocher said:


> Here too:
> http://www.velonews.com/article/98562/wiggins-looking-skyward
> 
> Classy move, Wiggo :thumbsup:


A little early to be likening Sky to Manchester United.


----------



## loubnc (May 8, 2008)

harlond said:


> A little early to be likening Sky to Manchester United.


here, here

Considering all the untested money being thrown at the team...

Compare them to Citeh, yes. United, not by a long shot.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> It looked even better when Wiggo tossed it.
> 
> So far, both Millar and Wiggins have thrown their Felts.


Yeah, Felt marketing guys must have stopped breathing for a couple of seconds when they watched that. Of course, bad publicity is better than none


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't blame the bike for a bad wheel.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiggo is, as usual, talking a good fight. Sky looks like a decent outfit to me and I'm sure that they will have their moments next season, but likening them to Man Utd is absurd.
I'd be prepared to bet that he never finishes inside the Top 5 of any GT again.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> Can't blame the bike for a bad wheel.


No, but most people don't know that. A picture though, is worth a thousand words. I would imagine that companies like Stork are pretty happy with the situation.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

albert owen said:


> Wiggo is, as usual, talking a good fight. Sky looks like a decent outfit to me and I'm sure that they will have their moments next season, but likening them to Man Utd is absurd.
> I'd be prepared to bet that he never finishes inside the Top 5 of any GT again.


I'm still not clear what Wiggo was talking about, given his denials had anything to do with Garmin (unless he's out for more $$s). In any case, he has, what, 2 years to go for a GT win - then he'll have to start track training for the 2012 Olympics - an will start putting weight back on.


----------



## khaizlip (Aug 21, 2008)

Wiggins denies the rumors in an email to VeloNews: 
http://velonews.com/article/98562/wiggins-says-he-s-staying-put



> Contacted by VeloNews Vaughters said that "Bradley is an exceptional athlete. We are fortunate that he is under contract with us through 2010."


Very careful wording on Vaughters' part.



> Aren't the some of the same people who run British cycling also the people who will be running Sky?


yeah



> Run by Dave Brailsford, the man who spearheaded Britain's rise to global dominance in track cycling, leading to seven of the 10 gold medals on offer at the Beijing Olympics, the team's objective is to produce a first British Tour de France winner within five years.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Wiggo, say it isn't so....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/sky-expected-to-announce-wiggins-signing-today


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I know eh? I've gotta say that I'd be pretty disappointed to see him go.... personality-wise he seemed like a good fit for Garmin!.... Who's to say they won't have similar personalities at Sky, but it definitely seems like it will be a different team attitude!


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

so who's going to garmin, they are a bit of a mess at the moment


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

My sources tell me that Brad Wiggins will be the next coach of the Notre Dame Fighting Irish.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

alexb618 said:


> so who's going to garmin, they are a bit of a mess at the moment


 Perhaps, but they'll be sitting on a nice mountain of cash if this story turns out to be true tomorrow. Doug Ellis is a keen businessman and you can be sure that he'll be nicely compensated from Sky for letting Wiggins out of his contract. And he would have received nothing a year later, since Wiggins would have been a free agent at the end of 2011.

Who knows, Garmin will likely be happy with having VdV in top 10 contention at the Tour, with Farrar going for some sprints.


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Maybe Garmin secretly signed Contador


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Not exactly a replacement, but I wonder if JV has John Devine's number available. Seems I heard he silently took last year off for some type of personal reason. Good, still young kid, that had a ton of upside.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll believe it when I see it's official. This thing has been going back and forth. Looks like Garmin will have to go back to Vandevelde for a team leader.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

atown117 said:


> Looks like Garmin will have to go back to Vandevelde for a team leader.


 Which is exactly where Garmin was a year ago, after signing Wiggins. BW's potential was unknown and he was signed by Garmin to help out on the Giro TTT and maybe win a prologue or ITT, or two in the Tour. He'll find the "sophomore year" tougher, now that he'll be watched more carefully and especially if he can't hide out on an American team. The Brit press is unkind to their athletes that fail. Look no further than Paula Radcliffe's marathon in the Athens Olympics (2004), or Andy Murray's (tennis) attempts at winning Wimbledon.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> Which is exactly where Garmin was a year ago, after signing Wiggins. BW's potential was unknown and he was signed by Garmin to help out on the Giro TTT and maybe win a prologue or ITT, or two in the Tour. He'll find the "sophomore year" tougher, now that he'll be watched more carefully and especially if he can't hide out on an American team. The Brit press is unkind to their athletes that fail. Look no further than Paula Radcliffe's marathon in the Athens Olympics (2004), or Andy Murray's (tennis) attempts at winning Wimbledon.


Vandevelde was probably going to be the lead rider for the 2010 Tour anyway. When in form, he's a much better climber than Wiggins.


----------



## untoothedyouth (Jul 9, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Vandevelde was probably going to be the lead rider for the 2010 Tour anyway. When in form, he's a much better climber than Wiggins.


:thumbsup: Go Vandevelde!!!!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> Which is exactly where Garmin was a year ago, after signing Wiggins. BW's potential was unknown and he was signed by Garmin to help out on the Giro TTT and maybe win a prologue or ITT, or two in the Tour. He'll find the "sophomore year" tougher, now that he'll be watched more carefully and especially if he can't hide out on an American team. The Brit press is unkind to their athletes that fail. Look no further than Paula Radcliffe's marathon in the Athens Olympics (2004), or Andy Murray's (tennis) attempts at winning Wimbledon.


Yup. It is time for Brad to do his duty for England. English fans have ridiculously high expectations and delusional understandings of their best athletes capabilities and potential.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

DZfan14 said:


> Yup. It is time for Brad to do his duty for England. English fans have ridiculously high expectations and delusional understandings of their best athletes capabilities and potential.


??
We're not delusional in the slightest. Wiggins has a chance to get top 5 in 2010. Podium would be a bonus in my opinion. Top step? That's a whole new ball game and unlikely with the current competition from Andy Schleck and Alberto Contador, not to mention Cadel Evans.
Thinking LA could win 2009 WAS delusional, and thinking he can win in 2010 IS delusional on the other hand. As is GH winning P-R!!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

ultimobici said:


> ??
> We're not delusional in the slightest. Wiggins has a chance to get top 5 in 2010. Podium would be a bonus in my opinion. Top step? That's a whole new ball game and unlikely with the current competition from Andy Schleck and Alberto Contador, not to mention Cadel Evans.
> Thinking LA could win 2009 WAS delusional, and thinking he can win in 2010 IS delusional on the other hand. As is GH winning P-R!!


Not delusional? I'll remember that the next time I read some British reporter try to pass off Jenson Button being as talented as Ayrton Senna. 

This year's Tour doesn't seem to favor Wiggins. There's not enough time trials. He's a good rider but he's not going to win.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I love the publicity photos. I'll be pulling for him this year.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

DZfan14 said:


> Not delusional? I'll remember that the next time I read some British reporter try to pass off Jenson Button as being as talented as Ayrton Senna.
> 
> This year's Tour doesn't seem to favour Wiggins. There are not enough time trials. He's a good rider but he's not going to win.


The British press is renowned for praising success to the hilt and then some, as are most national media. However they are also the toughest when one falters in competition.

At least he can claim to be a multi faceted cycling talent, with World and Olympic Pursuit, Team Pursuit and Madison titles in his palmares.

Corrected your spelling and grammar for you too!:wink5: (Webster is one of my pet hates)


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiggins will come 6th, 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th to infinity - pick your own number - in next year's Tour.
Last year's result was a fluke brought about by no one doing any significant attacking for day after tedious day. Once AC made his move Wiggo was instant toast and was only just able to hang on to a rather old and out of condition elderly American lol

PS I'm a Brit ;-)


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*No Class*

Bradley Wiggens has no class. Sure, he likes to _act_ like he has class, but what he does not (yet) understand is that class is spoken through your actions, and not through your words nor dressing like a dandy. I would not be surprised at all to see him fail at Sky, nor would I be disappointed. :frown2:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

piano said:


> Bradley Wiggens has no class. Sure, he likes to _act_ like he has class, but what he does not (yet) understand is that class is spoken through your actions, and not through your words nor dressing like a dandy. I would not be surprised at all to see him fail at Sky, nor would I be disappointed. :frown2:


So multiple Olympic and World titles don't count?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> So multiple Olympic and World titles don't count?


piano,piano is trying to make himself feel better by attempting to put someone else down.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> So multiple Olympic and World titles don't count?


My comment was in reference to _how_ I felt he handled his move to Sky. I cannot argue his class _on_ the bike. :thumbsup: 




saird said:


> piano,piano is trying to make himself feel better by attempting to put someone else down.


I'm sorry, but you are 100% incorrect.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

And shouldn't Sky be riding Raleigh's?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Raleigh - why?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wiggins is clearly someone who has his eye on the main chance and would move anywhere if the price and accompanying ego boost were right. Let's face it, he left Columbia/High Road because he couldn't handle playng 2nd fiddle to Cavendish.

He has absolutely no chance of getting anywhere near his 4th place in this year's TdF in 2010. Therefore he is getting as much money as he can before he gets roasted in next year's Tour and becomes just another track rider who, apart from a few promising rides, didn't actually make the grade on the road.

His record on the track may be outstanding, but track success is significantly easier to achieve due there being a much shallower pool of talent to compete against.

In my opinion the track bases element of Sky (mainly Brits) will fail to make the grade this coming season.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Sky, entering their first season has a pretty good blend of young up and coming riders and veterans on the roster. To characterize the roster as track based (whatever that means), full of Brits and headed for disaster is to ignore several members of the team.

Boss Hogg alone is talented enough to make forecasting their doom silly.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I *am* talking about the Brit track based element coming up short. 
Boasson Hagen (Sky's best signing by a country mile), Gerrans, Lovkvist will have their work cut out next season carrying the rest of the squad in my opinion.

Time will tell


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

ultimobici said:


> Raleigh - why?


It's the nationalistic theme that's been mentioned here already for Sky - first UK ProTour team, Wiggins, etc. Why not go for a homegrown frame manufacturer to complete the story?


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

moonmoth said:


> And shouldn't Sky be riding Raleigh's?



Maybe they should ride Taiwanese frames like those American chaps do


----------



## Haridic (Jun 9, 2008)

Haha Sky is shaping up to be an interesting team, to judge the success of the team you really have to look at who's coaching and in the support team (i.e -Masseuses etc) if they have a good background team then it looks like they might be successful 

Certainly more successful than Cervelo (bar Thors Individual-effort for that green jersey) and Skil-Shimano and other newcomers.

I cant wait to see them racing next year, and not just in the TdF


----------

